# My new Toy



## cmacclel (Nov 23, 2009)

I always wanted one........found it cheap for $600 on Craigslist a block away from my house. The cart looked like hell but it cleaned up well. It looks like this welder was never even used.


----------



## precisionworks (Nov 23, 2009)

Very nice 

I have both wire & TIG in the shop and often grab the TIG for small jobs. Just as fast as wire if the total weldment is 3" or 4", because there is no spatter to clean.

Quite a few people use pure argon for aluminum, but I've used 75 helium - 25 argon for a long time. Helium will make your 175 act like a 225 and allow welding thicker aluminum. The puddle is hotter, more fluid, and takes some practice - it makes aluminum welding FAST.

Photos of two beer cans, welded end to end, please


----------



## ICUDoc (Nov 23, 2009)

I picked up a stick / TIG welder recently. Haven't fired it up yet- how long will an argon cylinder last do you think?


----------



## precisionworks (Nov 23, 2009)

> how long will an argon cylinder last do you think?


Figure flow around 25 CFH, and a 100 CF tank would last four hours. With TIG, you'll set some amount of preflow (to purge the line & blanket the area) and postflow that's in direct proportion to amperage - higher amps=more postflow. My settings are 1 second pre & 5 seconds post, for most work.

If you use helium/argon, you'll need a higher flow rate, at least 30 CFH or more, as helium is lighter than air. Some people swear by a gas lens.


----------



## wquiles (Nov 23, 2009)

Congrats on the new Welder Mac :twothumbs


----------



## StrikerDown (Nov 23, 2009)

That's sweet Chris!

I have been looking at tig lately, wonder how hard it is to learn. 

MIG is easy but Barry is right about the spatter... at least it is cleaner than stick!


----------



## Radio (Nov 23, 2009)

Great score! Very nice.


----------



## ICUDoc (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks precisionworks. good luck with the new toy, cmacclel. I look forward to the products you turn out with it.


----------



## Apollo Cree (Nov 23, 2009)

I wonder if you can strike an arc, put reflectors and/or lenses around it, and use it as a spotlight.


----------



## cmacclel (Nov 24, 2009)

precisionworks said:


> Figure flow around 25 CFH, and a 100 CF tank would last four hours. With TIG, you'll set some amount of preflow (to purge the line & blanket the area) and postflow that's in direct proportion to amperage - higher amps=more postflow. My settings are 1 second pre & 5 seconds post, for most work.
> 
> If you use helium/argon, you'll need a higher flow rate, at least 30 CFH or more, as helium is lighter than air. Some people swear by a gas lens.



I use a gas lens and have the flow set to 10CFH and the results looked good. I have read 15CFH is recommended but then again this is all new to me. My friend is a welding instructor at the local vocational school he helped me diagnose I had bad / incorrect gas in my brand new tank I dumped just under $200 on  


Mac


----------



## precisionworks (Nov 24, 2009)

> had bad / incorrect gas in my brand new tank


Take the tank outside, open the valve slightly (it will freeze if opened wide), let the gas escape, and have it refilled at your welding supply. To fill a large tank (330CF) costs me $40 at the local Airgas.


----------



## cmacclel (Nov 24, 2009)

I took the tank back to where I purchased it (Arco Welding Supply) and they replaced the tank with the next size up filled with argon free.

Mac


----------



## 65535 (Nov 26, 2009)

cmacclel said:


> I took the tank back to where I purchased it (Arco Welding Supply) and they replaced the tank with the next size up filled with argon free.
> 
> Mac



That's amazing service. Glad you got it all settled and working.


----------

